# Scegliere Gentoo ....

## .:[NeMo]:.

Gentoo...

avete consigli riguardo questa distribuzione?

Fin'ora ho utlizzato Debian e RedHat   :Smile: 

con i rispettivi pro e contro ....

per essere sintetici al massimo

Debian:

 - mi piace molto il sitema di pacchettizzazione e relativa gestione (.deb,

apt, dselect, ...)

 - NON mi piace utilizzare pacchetti mooolto vecchi

   (a meno di testing / unstable version, che del resto non sono così

"unstable")

 - a volte ho l'impressione che molti pacchetti non abbiano piu' maintainers

   nonostante ufficialmente ci siano + di 8000 pacchetti ....

RedHat

 - mi piace avere "tutto e subito" (quasi ...), anche l'occhio vuole la sua

parte

 - NON mi piace il sistema di pacchettizzazione

 - è Microsoft in ambito Linux (non sarebbe proprio un male)

Ora vorrei passare a qualcos'altro ... quindi vorrei provare Gentoo,

ma cosa perdo e cosa trovo di buono (cattivo) con questa distribuzione?

Com'e' questa sua gestione dei pacchetti *bsd like?

Meglio Gentoo o Slack ?   :Razz: 

NeMo

----------

## bsolar

Se vuoi "tutto subito" ti avverto, installare dallo stage1 ti costerà ~6 ore di compilazione e alla fine avrai un sistema molto base (niente Xfree ad.es. per intenderci). È vero che volendo puoi installare dallo stage3, avendo un sistema funzionante in molto meno tempo (stage1=bootstrap, stage2=system, stage3=system update facoltativo), ma è molto più interessante/istruttivo/fico fare tutto dallo stage1 (ottenendo un sistema a puntino secondo le esigenze del caso sin dal livello più basso).

Se non hai paura di buttare qualche giorno nell'installazione, sappi che il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti di Gentoo è fenomenale. Dato che l'ho spiegato già sin troppe volte, ti faccio un esempio pratico:

Ho appena finito di installare il sistema e rebooto. Il sistema parte e sono felice, tutto sembra essere a posto (rete compresa). Dato che non ho voglia di fare tutto via CLI, voglio KDE (ad.es.). Allora eseguo:

```
# emerge kde
```

e vado a nanna. L'indomani pomeriggio (KDE è famigerato per i suoi tempi geologici di compilazione) noto con piacere che il PC ha finito di macinare, senza errori  :Wink:  . A questo punto non mi resta che configurare Xfree (installato come dipendenza assieme a KDE) e arrangiare gli init script in modo da avere KDM automaticamente quando booto.

A tutto questo si aggiungono le USE, delle "flag" che permettono di abilitare/disabilitare supporti opzionali dai vari pacchetti quando vengono compilati, ad.es. io uso KDE, non gnome, quindi posso togliere tutto il supporto opzionale per gnome e gtk dai pacchetti che emergo (installo) semplicemente aggiungendo "-gnome -gtk" alle USE. L'idea è di togliere tutto quanto è superfluo in modo di avere un sistema su misura.

Infine, io uso le versioni unstable da sempre e rarissimamente ho problemi  :Wink:  .

PS:: ah, un ultima cosa, meglio Gentoo, ma cosa ti aspettavi in questi forums?  :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> Gentoo...
> 
> avete consigli riguardo questa distribuzione?
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Ciao. 

Secondo me la cosa più utile è cercare le risposte da te. Attenzione, non lo faccio per essere scortese, ma perchè ritengo che solo tu possa sapere fino in fondo quali sono i tuoi bisogni, le tue conoscenze, le tue capacità e possibilità. Noi possiamo darti si un parere, ti diremo che gentoo è eccezionale, strepitosa, assolutamente il massimo. Ti diremo che ha un sistema di gestione pacchetti portentoso, una solidità e velocità senza pari, ecc.. ma sarà in ogni caso un giudizio nostro, frutto della nostra esperienza e dei nostri gusti.

Per sapere se questa è la distro che fa per te, dovremme sapere a che target appartieni, conoscerti un po' di più. Se vuoi conoscere a fondo il tuo sistema, se apprezzi l'eleganza, il design curato, se ami la velocità e il pieno controllo allora gentoo è certamente la scelta giusta. Se non hai tempo per compilarti tutto, non ami configurarti a manina i programmi, non hai un minimo di spirito "hands on" allora forse gentoo finirebbe con il deluderti (sacrilegio!  :Very Happy:  )

Secondo me la cosa più saggia che puoi fare è fare un salto sul sito www.gentoo.org (o www.gentoo.it se preferisci l'italiano) e leggerti un po' di faq, l'about, l'ottima documentazione generale. Alla fine stanne certo che avrai capito la filosofia che permea questa distribuzione, saprai cogliere i punti di forza di gentoo e perchè no, anche i punti deboli (magari poi se li trovi fammeli sapere, io ancora non ne ho trovati   :Very Happy:  ).

Alla fine, quando avrai trovato le risposte, allora saprai anche farci domande alle quali risponderemo più che volentieri (che saranno del tipo "come si fa questo" o "come si risolve quest'altro", visto che avrai scelto gentoo  :Wink:  ).

Buona lettura

Shev

----------

## cerri

Secondo me, come dicono quelli di gentoo, give it a try: you wouldn't be disappointed.

Del ressto, le distribuzioni vanno provate per essere giudicate, il giudizio altrui lascia sempre il tempo che trova (e tu stai cercando dei giudizi sul forum di una distro!!!!  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

... ultima cosa,

ho un paio di dubbi

1. ho un PII a 350MHz  + 256 MB di Ram  :Embarassed:  ,

   secondo voi la compilazione dei vari pacchetti mi richiederà veramente

   troppo ?

2. ho un abbonamento ADSL flat (no problem)

3. vorrei utilizzarla su un piccolo serverino Celeron 300 MHz + 256 MB   :Embarassed: 

   di RAM (oltre al punto 1), secondo voi la Gentoo si presta piu' o meno

   di altre distro a fare da server (Apache + tomcat + mail server)?

.:[NeMo]:.

----------

## bsolar

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> ... ultima cosa,
> 
> ho un paio di dubbi
> 
> 1. ho un PII a 350MHz  + 256 MB di Ram  ,
> ...

 

Se parti dallo stage1, che la Forza sia con te...  :Very Happy: 

CMQ se hai in giro una macchina potente a disposizione puoi fargli compilare i pacchetti per quella lenta.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. vorrei utilizzarla su un piccolo serverino Celeron 300 MHz + 256 MB  
> 
>    di RAM (oltre al punto 1), secondo voi la Gentoo si presta piu' o meno
> 
>    di altre distro a fare da server (Apache + tomcat + mail server)?

 

Gentoo è pensata per essere flessibile, ci puoi fare praticamente di tutto.

----------

## cerri

1. Beh sicuramente non sara' la cosa piu' veloce del mondo... pero' dipende dalla tua pazienza, piu' che dalla tua cpu...   :Cool: 

3. Linux e' linux. Se ti serve un serverino Gentoo ti rende piu' facile non mettere tutto quello che non serve (che ne so alsa, xfree, ecc), ma alla fine sempre di linux si tratta.

----------

## enx89

 *Quote:*   

> vorrei utilizzarla su un piccolo serverino Celeron 300 MHz + 256 MB  
> 
>  di RAM (oltre al punto 1), secondo voi la Gentoo si presta piu' o meno 
> 
>  di altre distro a fare da server (Apache + tomcat + mail server)? 

 

Beh io ho fatto un serverino con server NIS, samba, ftp, nfs e, per poco tempo, apache, il tutto su un P200MMX con 64MB di ram. Per configurarlo l' ho duvuto portare all' università così è andato avanti per tutta la notte e il giorno dopo, ma alla fine è venuto mooolto bene, avendo installato solo ed esclusivamente ciò che volevo!! Il tutto senza avere il minimo problema!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Per semplicità di configurazione avevo installato webmin.

Ciao ENx

P.S.:

 *Quote:*   

> Meglio Gentoo o Slack ?

 

Io ho provato ls Slack per un po' di tempo, mi è sembrata moooooolto grezza, il sistema di pacchettizzazione è troppo libero: si possono tranquillamente installare pacchetti senza soddisfarne le dipendenza e il tutto senza controllo.

MOOOOOOOLTOOOOO meglio gentoo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

beh me ne esco con oltre un mese di ritardo, ma solo oggi sono tornato a gentoo sul mio desktop dopo averla provata un breve periodo (finito con un ritorno alla mia amata slack...). credo di essere l'unico a parlarti di slack ma qui in questo forum ce ne sono parecchi che ci hanno passato anni. probabilmente ormai sarai un gentoo user entusiasta, quindi dubito le mie parole possano servire, ma è solo per spezzare una piccola lancia in favore di slack (che per me rimane al primo posto per molti aspetti, all'ultimo per altri...). molti ti hanno giustamente detto che le distro vanno provate, fin qui ci siamo. quanto a slack, beh è una di quelle distro che o si ama o si odia. è vero, ha una gestione dei pacchetti che è pressochè inesistente, ma molto comodo quando devi crearti pacchetti da solo al volo. per un ambito server credo sia ottima, visto che i programmi server non hanno bisogno di particolari dipendenze, i guai entrano in gioco quando devi farne un uso desktop con applicazioni particolari che richiedono numerose librerie, a volte anche sconosciute :/ quelli sono mal di testa!  :Smile: 

da queste parole sembra quindi che slack sia un "cesso", in realtà ti affida un controllo totale del sistema perchè non ha nessun tool automatico, devi farti tutto a mano. per molti versi è molto bello questo, devi contare solo su te stesso e le tue conoscenze (che se non hai, sarai presto costretto ad avere...). magari se ti avanza un 486 buttacela sopra e vedi che impressioni ti da.

my 2 cents.

saluti,

tek

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

In questo momento sto installando Gentoo (per un mese e piu' ho atteso l'ADSL)

e porca miseria non vado ad incappare in 

qualcosa che non capisco se sia un bug o altro ...

dai un occhio ad un mio post recentissimo

.:[NeMo]:.

ps. al piu' mandami un private message

----------

## BlueRaven

 *teknux wrote:*   

> credo di essere l'unico a parlarti di slack ma qui in questo forum ce ne sono parecchi che ci hanno passato anni. [cut] quanto a slack, beh è una di quelle distro che o si ama o si odia

 

Tranquillo, non sei solo: io utilizzo Gentoo, ma Slack è stata il primo amore e, come dici giustamente tu, una volta che l'hai amata non puoi rinnegarla.   :Wink: 

Tutto quel che hai detto, IMHO, è giusto. Io ci aggiungerei anche che Slackware, proprio per il fatto che bisogna fare tutto a mano e che il sistema dà per scontato che tu sappia cosa stai facendo, ha una valenza didattica senza pari.

Tuttavia, mi sembra giusto e doveroso dire (e questo credo farà piacere al nostro amico) che Gentoo non toglie assolutamente nulla al piacere di fare tutto a mano.

Personalmente, la trovo una "Slackware migliorata", nel senso che ti dà il controllo su tutto senza rinunciare alla comodità di avere un sistema per la gestione dei pacchetti e un design intelligente di alcuni aspetti critici quali i runlevel, la gestione delle variabili di ambiente e quella dei file di configurazione.

Era dai tempi di Slackware 3.0 che non mi divertivo tanto con una distribuzione, per cui credo di poter dire al nostro amico di andare tranquillo con Gentoo.

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

Io adesso sto usando Gentoo , ma se devo essere sincero..... preferisco la mia Debby primo amore  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo da qualche problema con certi pacchetti (almeno a me, KDE mi si è fermato 4 volte nella compilazione e vcron è mezzo bacato e ho dovuto installare dcron.... )

Ciao

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Ho appena terminato la compilazione del KDE, anche il resto sembra non dare nessun problema,

effettivamente la compilazione dei pacchetti migliora la risposta del PC

ma

1. per dare una valutazione obiettiva voglio darmi almeno un mese di tempo

2. per compilare i pacchetti piu' grossi serve un PC piu' pompato del mio PII 350MHz + 256 MB RAM 

3. per avere senso la Gentoo necessita di una connessione ADSL (almeno quella ce l'ho)

4. la Debian ultimamente ha uno sviluppo bibblico (come tempi), ok che 

"viene fuori quando e' pronta" ma mi sembra stia diventando un po' un paravento

Per ora vediamo come si comporta Gentoo

----------

## cerri

 *AnonimoVeneziano wrote:*   

> Gentoo da qualche problema con certi pacchetti (almeno a me, KDE mi si è fermato 4 volte nella compilazione e vcron è mezzo bacato e ho dovuto installare dcron.... )

 

Che problemi hai nella compilazione di kde?

----------

